# Nail Gun Safety Survey



## pltwryan (Mar 12, 2009)

I am currently an engineering student working in a small group on our senior project. We are attempting to improve nail gun safety features to prevent accidental injuries caused by incidents such as nails u-turning or accidentally firing into the skin.

To help get a feel for what the consumers would like, it would be greatly appreciated if a few of you will fill out the survey below in a reply to this thread. Any personal input or comments are also greatly valued.

Thank you. Also, if you are interested, we can keep you all updated on what we're doing with the project and possibly add pictures/videos.

(Please Copy, Paste, and Answer in a reply)
1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+

2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use?

a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):








3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have?







4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?
a.$0-15
b.$16-30
c.$31-45
d.$46-60
e.$61-75


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

(Please Copy, Paste, and Answer in a reply)
1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
e.40+
( maybe the question could be changed to "how often do you use a nail gun? never, daily , weekly , monthly, yearly"

2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use? yes 

a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):
inexperienced guy sneakily toe nailing a partition backer shot two fingers together with a 3 1/4 first shot 

3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have?
we run almost every type, mostly paslodes and hitachi's almost all of my guns have a bump trigger, a few brad nailers are fully automatic 

4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?

i personally wouldnt be paying anymore money for a nail gun with bothersome enhanced safety features, if you respect your equipment and treat it as it is ( A GUN ) there should "rarely" be accidents..... 
people accidentally shoot each other with firearms every day, and most of which have safety's
accidents happen... period

i personally believe that nail guns are safe, wear eye protection and dont hold back the safety to shoot your brother from off the roof..... :no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I personally feel that nailguns are pretty safe. There are a lot of factors that lead to most accidents. Probably #1 is user error. I think you would be hard pressed to develop a safer gun without hampering its usefulness. Not to mention many times the wood can be an issue too, knots,bad edges etc. I would love to see statistics on how many of these mishaps are from homeowners.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am currently an engineering student working in a small group on our senior project. We are attempting to improve nail gun safety features to prevent accidental injuries caused by incidents such as nails u-turning or accidentally firing into the skin.

To help get a feel for what the consumers would like, it would be greatly appreciated if a few of you will fill out the survey below in a reply to this thread. Any personal input or comments are also greatly valued.

Thank you. Also, if you are interested, we can keep you all updated on what we're doing with the project and possibly add pictures/videos.

(Please Copy, Paste, and Answer in a reply)
1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+X

2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use? yes

a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):

firing a gun into studs and hit a knot






3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have?
Hitachi, craftman,rigid Safety, except on small brad gun






4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?
a.$0-15 X
b.$16-30
c.$31-45
d.$46-60
e.$61-75


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats the fun in NOT shooting yourself anymore? Then I cant make you tube videos like this one.


----------



## pltwryan (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input all. One of our main goals is try to prevent injuries caused by nails hitting knots, hopefully it'll come out well.



Warren said:


> I personally feel that nailguns are pretty safe. There are a lot of factors that lead to most accidents. Probably #1 is user error. I think you would be hard pressed to develop a safer gun without hampering its usefulness. Not to mention many times the wood can be an issue too, knots,bad edges etc. I would love to see statistics on how many of these mishaps are from homeowners.


I've attached one of the graphs we found for you.


----------



## resipsa (May 22, 2006)

1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+

e.

2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use?

a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):

Yes, self. Using finish nailer and holding material together to shoot. Nail misplaced, shot through stock and into finger. Ouch. 








3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have?

Bostitch, Porter Cable. Nose must be depressed before will fire. 







4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?
a.$0-15
b.$16-30
c.$31-45
d.$46-60
e.$61-75 

No gun is stupid proof regardless of the cost. Many safety features interfere with perceived efficient use and can be dismantled or bypassed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

pltwryan said:


> One of our main goals is try to prevent injuries caused by nails hitting knots, hopefully it'll come out well.


I'd happily pay $100 extra for a nail gun with deepscanning knot-avoidance radar. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd happily pay $100 extra for a nail gun with deepscanning knot-avoidance radar. :thumbsup:


 For another $75 you can get the .031 ga. knot avoidance radar with de lazer scope and high capacity magazine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> For another $75 you can get the .031 ga. knot avoidance radar with de lazer scope and high capacity magazine.:thumbsup:


You got a precognitive course adjustment sonar to go with that?


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

what's next?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

to be honest, This forum is probably not going to be a great source of info for you.


We are professionals. The biggest market for safety type guns, saws,blades, etc. Is going to be a homeowner type place.



I have personally fired hundreds of thousands of framing nails and staples.

finishing nails too.

never really had an accident that wasn't completely my fault. (never shot myself)

We use these tools everyday, we are good at it.
In my opinion I don't want any devices on my nailer that prevent accidents.

Safety equipment slows production. I don't want to slow down it costs money.
and I don't feel it's necessary.



That being said. I think it's a noble project for homeowners and part time diy'ers. I just don't think most of us are wanting a product like this.
So I personally would not pay a thin dime extra for that nailer.

Having used a gun so much, my idea is to create a device on the driver of the gun that can sense too much resistance, (like a knot or a piece of metal) and redirect the energy so as to not fire the nail completely. 


Ps if you use this idea, I want a cut of the profits:shifty:


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> Having used a gun so much, my idea is to create a device on the driver of the gun that can sense too much resistance, (like a knot or a piece of metal) and redirect the energy so as to not fire the nail completely.
> 
> 
> Ps if you use this idea, I want a cut of the profits:shifty:


what about gang plates?
how many times have you shot through them?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+

lol


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

EPD said:


> what about gang plates?
> how many times have you shot through them?
> a.Never
> b.1-10
> ...


 
lol for me 40+

I was thinking more for the diy type.

or maybe an override switch?

i don't know. I just want a cut of the profits.:thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

(Please Copy, Paste, and Answer in a reply)
1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+

e.


2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use?

Yes, several.


a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):

I find it usually happens when nailing the studs framing a wall, or putting in blocks between studs.


3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have? 

Hitachi. I've used some that have the anti-bounce nail feature in it, but you can turn it on and off.



4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?
a.$0-15
b.$16-30
c.$31-45
d.$46-60
e.$61-75

e.


I definitely think it would be worth it if you could design a safer nail gun. The times I've worked on large framing crews, they would have at least a couple nail gun injuries a year. I've never had a serious nail gun injury myself, I've only skimmed myself once. But I don't like seeing it, seeing someone walking around with a nail through their hand. And then seeing someone take a pair of pliers and ripping it out. 

I don't know how you would design it to be any safer though. Usually there's an accident when someone is framing a wall with their hand too close to the plate while holding the stud. Then they make a mistake and bounce nail when nailing the top nail and the second nail fires right into their hand. Putting in blocks is dangerous too, because you have to hold the block fairly close to the gun.

There's a few tricks that I think have saved me from getting a nail gun injury. I use the flick technique if I am in a dangerous position with the gun. Meaning I flick the trigger with my finger instead of pushing it, that way you don't risk a double fire. And when I frame walls, I hold the stud a foot from the plate instead of right next to the plate. And I do a controlled bounce, I nail the top nail first as I apply pressure going down, so the gun recoils in the spot where I want the second nail to go, and not into my hand.

I don't really like the anti-bounce feature on the Hatachi. I think the idea was to train someone on the nail gun with the anti-bounce turned on, so they couldn't double fire and shoot themselves. But I'd rather teach someone how to use the gun with the double bouncing turned on. That way I could show them right away how to safely bounce nail, and get their mind set on doing it the safe way the first time.

But one thing I could think of that would help, is design a gun that won't get jammed as often. And make the guns more durable, I hate it when the guns haven't been maintained for a while then they start getting jammed all the time. It's when they get jammed is when the nails start flying everywhere. But most the nail gun accidents are from people not being skilled in controlling the recoil on the gun, which I don't think there's anything you can do about in the design.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I spend more time on commercial and industrial job sites so I do not see lots of nailguns in use on the job.

What I do see is a general lowering of professionalism on construction sites. We see and have to fix some major stupid things that would not have happened years ago. 

I think less trained people and more availibility of cheap power tools are probably more to blame for increasing injuries. 

I use a nail gun non professionally on occasion, and paying attention and having respect for power tools goes a long way.

Also have to agree with those that think more safety features will decrease usability.

just my $.02


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I think most nails that bounce aren't serious injuries they penetrate your finger or something, Ive learned to make sure my hand is too far away, I had a nail curl back and hit me in the thumb. It hurt but not like life threatening or life changing really. I always wondered if they could put one of those things they make for saw blades that catch the blade, but make it catch the nail.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CorOfxWfTU8&NR=1

like this, if you do it I also want a part of the profit.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a good idea for a table saw. Don't see how it would work for a nail gun though, they can put an electrical charge in the nail to sense the finger. But the nail goes so fast, don't think anything would be able to catch it.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

If the charge was in the tip of the gun. If you shoot a nail out of the gun before it hits you, I dont even know how you would do that.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Another video by your youtube one explained how the table saw worked. There's an electrical charge in the saw blade, so when human flesh touches it, it sends a current through your body. Then a circuit picks up that current flow and shuts off the saw. You couldn't apply that to a nail gun I don't think, when someone shoots themselves they normally don't touch the tip of the gun, they have their hands a few inches back.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 5, 2011)

Been using them for over 20 years,
Never seen an injury.
We don't modify our guns and treat them the same way we do our firearms.

Just follow Col Jeff Coopers words for firearms that apply to nail guns as well, and you will be fine.

"All guns are always loaded!
Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy!
Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target!
Always be sure of your target!"

JW
_____________
Miami Roofing


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

pltwryan said:


> I am currently an engineering student working in a small group on our senior project. We are attempting to improve nail gun safety features to prevent accidental injuries caused by incidents such as nails u-turning or accidentally firing into the skin.
> 
> To help get a feel for what the consumers would like, it would be greatly appreciated if a few of you will fill out the survey below in a reply to this thread. Any personal input or comments are also greatly valued.
> 
> ...




40+ times using a gun, in a day alone :whistling
never saw an injury
Framing and roofing guns, mostly coils. Dry fire lock out, spikey nose so it doesn't slip.

depending on the feature i would see if its really worth it


----------



## thorcctx (Nov 20, 2009)

Gun's don't kill people people kill People HAHA had a guy on crew get shot in Chest passing gun while building Furrdowns 3 1/4' 131 ouch that was kind of scary, He lived to get fired! or was that let go,,,,, basic NRA rules apply


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

* 1.How many times have you used a nail gun?
a.Never
b.1-10
c.11-25
d.25-40
e.40+
*
E.

*2.Have you ever witnessed an injury caused by nail gun use?
*Yes
*a.If yes, please explain(what was the person doing, where were they injured, how?):*
I was nailing up rafters (I think, it was several years ago) the nail curved in a way I didn't expect, it stung my thumb, and the boss chewed me out for having my hand too close. 
*
3.What type of nail gun do you use and what safety features, if any, does your nail gun have?*
Hitachi, typical trigger+nose safety 


* 4.How much additional money would you pay for a nail gun that would prevent these issues?
a.$0-15
b.$16-30
c.$31-45
d.$46-60
e.$61-75[/QUOTE]*

E. If you can make a nail gun that can't shoot into somebody's hand regardless of knots, weird grain etc, I'd pay a lot of money for it just to take the darn thing apart and see how it works. Honestly though, I agree with most of the others-- nail guns are pretty safe if you use them right. It's when you're being dumb (like I was) that you get hurt.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

For predictive value you ought to figure what most closely correlates to injuries: muzzle velocity or ft-lbs of energy in the moving nail or non-uniformities in the wood or . . .? These statistics will help you fill in gaps in survey data.

I should tell you, though, that no major manufacturer had the least interest in the costly Saw Stop device. The thing sensed flesh touching the blade and stopped the blade in mS. That is a lot of kinetic energy to be dissipated in a very short time interval.

You gonna' use Factor Analysis? 
SAS has some stats packages but a lot of good stuff is available for free on the Web.

People who have never been injured represent "right censored data." People with at least one injury will be of more help.
http://www.google.com/search?client...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1056&bih=559

BTW, a nurse/girl-friend once told me never to pull out a penetrating object. If it hit an artery, the object being in place suppresses blood loss. Let the MD pull it out.
She married someone else. It might have had to do with his penetrating object but I was never sure.


----------



## Senorboffo (Aug 27, 2011)

I made my comments in red inside the quote below:



pltwryan said:


> I am currently an engineering student working in a small group on our senior project. We are attempting to improve nail gun safety features to prevent accidental injuries caused by incidents such as nails u-turning or accidentally firing into the skin.
> 
> To help get a feel for what the consumers would like, it would be greatly appreciated if a few of you will fill out the survey below in a reply to this thread. Any personal input or comments are also greatly valued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Senorboffo said:


> I made my comments in red inside the quote below:


He's absolutely right, the only time I've shot myself was because my finger was on the trigger when it shouldn't have been.
I went to swing a gun up to a guy on a ladder with my finger holding down the trigger, the hose cought, wham burried 3 1/2 nail into my thigh. Oh and this was on my 25 birthday.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have a problem with miss fires, but my bigger guns like my framing nailers and roofing nailers have given me trigger finger from extended use. Wikapedia what trigger finger is and create a firing method that is safe but makes the tool more ergonomically friendly. It is a painful problem, and I feel it is going to give me lots of discomfort when I am elderly. 

BTW I took my pneumatic T50 stapler apart and stuck a shim in it to hold the safety open. It makes life a lot easier for putting on tyvec or felt paper.


----------

